# "Long Time Passing" a Free Short Story



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Long Time Passing

Can you hide from the past when history repeats itself?

"Long Time Passing" is a free short story set in the same universe as The Luck of Han'anga (War of the Second Iteration).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thomas,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann 
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

Long Time Passing: Vietnam and the Haunted Generation, Myra MacPherson. A monumental book of the Viet Nam Generation.  I'm surprised someone can use the name of an already published book.  How hard can it be?


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

jaimee83 said:


> Long Time Passing: Vietnam and the Haunted Generation, Myra MacPherson. A monumental book of the Viet Nam Generation. I'm surprised someone can use the name of an already published book. How hard can it be?


It's a line from a song entitled "Where Have All The Flowers Gone," popular in the early '60s. Ms. MacPherson and I have simply drawn titles from the same source.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Short stories are a different sort of experience for both author and reader. I don't consider myself a short story writer, so the reception "Long Time Passing" has received has been very gratifying!


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

A most welcome and flattering review of "Long Time Passing."

http://www.amazon.com/Long-Time-Passing-ebook/product-reviews/B009P81O6C/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Between various outlets, more than 300 people have read "Long Time Passing." If you are one of this steadily growing crowd, I'd love to know what you thought of this glimpse into the universe of the Second Iteration.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

In all the universe, for Martin Russman there's nowhere to run, and no way to hide.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

The very thought of war, after all our long years of peace, gave me a creepy feeling. I didn't examine that feeling too closely. Doing so carried risks.

_from Long Time Passing_


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Many thanks to all the Kindle users who have given this short tale a try. Here's hoping you like The Luck of Han'anga just as much!


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

If you enjoyed this story, there's more where it came from. Check out The Luck of Han'anga, War of the Second Iteration, Book One.

Just click the book cover in my signature line below.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Feel free to follow me on Twitter!

@desertstarsbks


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

The story of the Second Iteration moves forward, in Founders' Effect...



_While Robert and Alicia MacGregor, survivors of the ill-fated probeship William Bartram, work to rebuild their lives, the Commonwealth seeks a way to end the long, bitter conflict between the Republic and the Leyra'an. But the leaders of the Republic, suspicious of the motives that drive their long-sundered kin and faced with unrest among their own people, resist the changes that must come for peace to exist. And all the while, forces unseen by either side are at work, determined to force both of the Human nations and the Leyra'an to walk the path of war._


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

But Jas'mala Gway wasn't quite done. "So we learn from the past, embracing it even as it hurts us. For we have all done questionable deeds, with the best of motives. It seems this is another thing Humans and Leyra'an share. Do you think this is true?"

Think it was true? I knew it was true. I damned well knew it!

_No! Look away from that!_

From "Long Time Passing."


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Another short story will be released soon!


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

One reader of this tale claims that I've restored his interest in sci-fi! Good heavens! And here all I had in mind was finding a way to encourage folks to try my books!


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Year One

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

A Goodreads reviewer who apparently like this story.



> Great story. A fast read that kept me involved right to the end. That end came as a surprise, as I was burning through the pages and not paying attention to the Kindle percentage. That's it? Where's the rest? I want more, more, I tell you, more!


I'll see what I can do...


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Still available as a free download. Have a look inside the Second Iteration universe. All it will cost you is a little bit of your time.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

A 5 star review for "Long Time Passing."

http://www.amazon.com/Long-Time-Passing-ebook/product-reviews/B009P81O6C/ref=cm_cr_dp_qt_hist_five?ie=UTF8&filterBy=addFiveStar&showViewpoints=0


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

"I sat out in the open, looking up, in a place that could never truly be out in the open. That’s the way of it, living out here in these inverted worlds. In more than three hundred years, I’ve never really gotten over the novelty of it."

from "Long Time Passing"


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

It's short, it's free, it's science fiction.

That's not a bad combination.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Reviews thus far for Long Time Passing.

http://www.amazon.com/Long-Time-Passing-ebook/product-reviews/B009P81O6C/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

We are all agents of history, whether we want to be or not.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to my universe. The first one's on me!


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Easy way to try a new Sci-Fi author. Spend just a bit of time, and no money. "Long Time Passing," still a short free short story.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

"Long Time Passing" is a short story that takes place in the Second Iteration universe, the setting for the series War of the Second Iteration. Book One of the series, The Luck of Han'anga, has received some very good reviews.

http://www.amazon.com/Luck-Hananga-Second-Iteration-ebook/product-reviews/B0089Q2B22/ref=cm_cr_pr_top_recent?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to my Universe!

The first one's on me.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

The inner airlock hatch cycled and the tone sounded indicating it was safe to open it. At least, it was safe to do so under ordinary circumstances. John made no move abort the airlock sequence, and allowed the hatch to open. In the dimly lit space beyond, John saw a large shape moving.

He and Wirolen floated in the central compartment together, no more than two meters from the airlock. On either side of the lock were equipment and EVA suit lockers, one of which was hanging open. John glanced at Wirolen, who held her weapon steadily, her attention fixed on the airlock. They were warriors standing their ground, but John knew a fight would be pointless. If these beings were hostile, they were finished.

Were they being rescued? Or - something else?

_A snippet from the forthcoming Plight of the Eli'ahtna, War of the Second Iteration, Book Three._


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

"This is a good place to be," Robert said, looking around. Glancing up, he looked quickly away from the long central fusion lamp that lit the habitat. The lamp was dimming, but was still too bright to stare at.

"Yes," Ersha replied. He breathed deeply of air faintly scented by lilac, the blossoms of _worish_ lacking in perfume. "This is home," he said more quietly.

"Melep says things like that," Robert said, with a glance toward Ersha as they walked. "The thought of leaving here, for any reason or amount of time, doesn't set well with her."

Ersha did not respond immediately. The stream beside them slowed and became broader, and patches of tall cattails screened parts of it. There were ducks on the water, noisy mallards arguing amongst themselves as they foraged between the cattails.

"I do not mean to leave this place either," Ersha said. "Oh, I'll go to Serch'nach as needed. But my voyaging aboard _Han'anga_ . . . No, I have no desire for such things these days." He patted Robert's arm. "You see, _par'adnan_, for all that your Commonwealth medicine has rendered me physically young, my mind and heart feel the weight of the years. When the Bartram Protocol is signed and implemented, in whatever form, I intend to retire from public life. I am worn away by the burden of lives for which I was responsible, lives that ended too soon. I am weary, here," and he touched his chest. "I need to rest."

From the forthcoming Plight of the Eli'ahtna, Book Three of the War of the Second Iteration.
A novel set in the same universe as "Long Time Passing."


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

There was a crystalline quality to the universe, as seen through the eyes of a sentient starship, a clarity that gave an illusion of depth to things too far away to really give such perspective. The great Void was a perfectly transparent crystal, and Robert was but a mote of imperfection within the crystalline structure, able to look through it in all directions at once.
After so many decades of experiencing the universe in such a way, he still couldn’t find just the words he wanted. What he saw and felt defied description.

Beside him, a presence felt but not seen, Greg Millhouse simply said, “Wow . . . ”

“Yes,” Robert replied.


Yet another snippet from the forthcoming Plight of the Eli'ahtna, Book Three of the War of the Second Iteration.
A novel set in the same universe as "Long Time Passing."


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

I will be attending TusCon 40, this coming weekend, November 8, 9, and 10. My novels The Luck of Han'anga and Founders' Effect will be available for sale at the Mysterious Galaxy Bookstore table in the dealer's room.

Check here for the current program: http://tusconscificon.com/

I'm currently scheduled to participate in the following:

Has Future Shock Turned Into Future Fatigue?
Sat.9am Ballroom

Mass Autograph Session Sat.
4pm Ballroom

Good Twists and Bad Twists: What are the keys to making plot twists unpredictable but still believable?
10pm Panel Room 1

How to Rewrite Right 
Sun. Noon. Ballroom

If you're in town, check it out!


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

If you find this free short story to your liking, consider taking a chance on the War of the Second Iteration. Now available, Book Three!


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Still free for the taking. Catch a short glimpse of the Second Iteration universe!


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Does the Second Iteration universe have anything in it for you? Take a short trip into this future, and see. No charge! "Long Time Passing" - a short story.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

For the Leyra'an, history is a living thing. They leave none of it behind.

Martin must learn that lesson.

http://tinyurl.com/dynnoye


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

"I enjoyed this story and I love the idea that Martin is a relic. I liked the history, the memory and I love the author's voice. It leads to an entertaining quick read. I will be exploring more of this author's work. He tells a great story." From an Amazon review of "Long Time Passing."


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

"Extremely well-written and edited, Mr. Watson has a fabulous talent for putting the reader in the middle of the story with his believable dialog, expressive descriptions, and his ability to convey profound feelings through his words. A beautiful short story." From a review of "Long Time Passing."


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

To help readers decide whether or not the universe of the Second Iteration is worth the investment of time and money, this short story remains a free download.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

The fourth volume of the War of the Second Iteration, the universe in which this short story is set, is now available for Kindle users!


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

An interview with the author:

https://sheerak.wordpress.com/2015/01/15/author-interview-thomas-watson/


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

"I sat out in the open, looking up, in a place that could never truly be out in the open. That's the way of it, living out here in these inverted worlds. In more than three hundred years, I've never really gotten over the novelty of it."


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

"I found this story to be gripping and very well written..."

From a recent review of the short story "Long Time Passing." Still a free download for Kindle, as an introduction the universe of The War of the Second Iteration. (See images below for links.)

That story begins in The Luck of Han'anga.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Trying out a new author requires an investment of both money and time, things few of us have in abundance, these days. With this short story you can examine how I write, for free, and do so while only using up half an hour or so.

What have you got to lose?


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

It's all right here...

http://www.amazon.com/Thomas-Watson/e/B007WUAR4A/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Can you hide from the past if history repeats itself?



A free short story to introduce the sci-fi universe of The War of the Second Iteration.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

A short story set in the War of the Second Iteration universe.

The Commonwealth's grand star liner Edwin Teale has entered Leyra'an space on a mission of cultural exchange. Among ship's passengers is Martin Russman, a man scarred by terrible memories from an ancient war, memories he has worked hard to erase. But can he escape the shadows of his own past if history repeats itself?

Long Time Passing


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

"Ending of this story will leave your heart pounding. Takes a while to see where the story is going. Don't be misled. This author has a reason for everything there. Definitely worth a few minutes read!"

From a review of Long Time Passing


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

I sat out in the open, looking up, in a place that could never truly be out in the open. That’s the way of it, living out here in these inverted worlds. In more than three hundred years, I’ve never really gotten over the novelty of it.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

The very thought of war, after all our long years of peace, gave me a creepy feeling. I didn't examine that feeling too closely. Doing so carried risks. 

from Long Time Passing


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

It's short, it's free, it's science fiction.

That's not a bad combination.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

This is a free sample of the Second Iteration universe. The main story, The War of the Second Iteration, begins with the novel The Luck of Han'anga. (See book cover below for a link.)

The story will conclude with Book Five, Setha'im Prosh, in early 2016.


----------

